# AZ MECA PRESSCOTT SHOW



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

CRUISE TO THE PINES









June 8th, 2013

The Cruise to the Pines is an all day event that starts out in Phoenix Arizona in the north end of the valley. The cruise will start around 8 in the morning and will caravan to Prescott Arizona's Embry-Riddle Campus. We will be driving across carefree highway into Wickenburg and than towards Yarnel. Upon leaving Yarnel the cruise will head up the mountain into Prescott. You will cruise across town arriving at Embry-Riddle around 12 noon. Upon entry into the show there will be music, food and... merchandise for everybody.

Entry fees: $30 - includes ticket for 1 shirt, 1 plate of food, 1 wristband for after party (21+)
Food Coupons: $5 - any person not showing a vehicle must purchase coupon for 1 plate of food
Wristbands: $2 - Cover for after party and drink specials
Raffle tickets: $1
Show Shirts: $15ea / 2 for $25

Cruise is from Phoenix to Show - 8am to Noon
Show is at Embry-Riddle in prescott from 12pm till 5pm

Show Address: 3700 Willow Creek Road, Prescott, AZ 86301
SITE MAP: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zQEEceodhIco.k7ouw6UyBbF8

After Party Address:
WHISKEY ROW PUB
144 South Montezuma Street
Prescott, AZ 86303 


Hotel Info:
Budget Host Inn
809 White Spar Rd, Prescott Az 86303
(928)-445-1250
- make sure you mention you are with the Perfect Poise Car Show

Pine View Motel
500 Copper Basin Road
Prescott, Arizona 86303
(928) 445-4660

Mile-Hi Motel
409 South Montezuma Street
Prescott, AZ 86303
(928) 445-2050

Cascade Motel
805 White Spar Road
Prescott, AZ 86303
(928) 445-1232

Comfort Inn at Ponderosa Pines
1290 White Spar Road
Prescott, AZ 86303
(928) 778-5770 

Sponsor List:
AIRBRUSH ZONE
AK AUTOMOTIVE
ALPINE
AMERICAN DETAIL & WASH
ARIZONA CUSTOM MACHINE
AUTO ART
AUTO CULTURE
AVS
AZ DIFF
BIG TIME THREADS
COAST TO COAST
DICE SUSPENSION
FASTENOL
GARAGE GEAR CLOTHING
GLENDALE POWDERCOAT
GRANT KUSTOMS
GRAPHIC DISORDER
HERTZ AUDIO
HOGIE SHINE
HYDROHOLICS
HYPNOTIC AIR
INTERIOR SHOP
JACKIE SWITCHBLADE
JESSICA MATA
JL AUDIO
KENWOOD
KONCEPT DESIGNS
LIQUID METAL
LIVEWIRE CUSTOMS
LOW RIDER SHOP
MECA
MEGUIARS
MHT
MINI TRUCKIN MAGAZINE
MODERN ARTE
MODERN ARTE
MONSTER PAINT FX
NEXEN TIRE
PAINTER DAVE
ROADKILL EXPERT
ROCKFORD FOSGATE
RON'S STRIPING
RS TATTOO
SELECT GLASS
SHOK INDUSTRIES
SO CAL AZ
SOUND SPECIALIST
SPEEDWAY MOTORS
SUPERIOR AUTO & SOUND
SURFACE-DVD
SWITCH SUSPENSION
T$MONEY
TOTAL AUTO PROS
TRE 5 
WHEEL PROS



For more info please contact: John Trevino at [email protected]


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

6 more days. Looking forward to a nice comp in a loaction with nicer beautiful weather. Should be a nice turn out. Everyone have a nice drive to and from. See you there!


----------

